# Can the hypno be causing this?



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

A few moments ago I was asking myself if a change I am observing in my BM has to do with the hypno. I have been D triggered mainly by anxiety without much pain. But now I have been D free for some time, but am feeling pain regularly. Don't get me wrong: give me pain instead of D! Last Saturday I went to the bath 10-12 times. Not D, but pain and small BM (like I was never finished). Today has been one of these days that I have had to make several visits to the loo. If I compare how I am feeling now to how I felt this morning I have to say it is like I am 10 pounds lighter. BTW, the pain has been more than usual, but it goes away after some minutes.Has anyone experienced this? Or could this be linked to changes in the body due to the hypno?


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey Zay,I noticed a similar thing too. A few months ago, I was pretty much always D with not much pain, had really never been C before in my life. Now, no D for at least a month, but I do get C now and then, and when I do sometimes I have alot of pain, especially in the lower left side. But who knows, it may just be NORMAL, but I was so used to D that ANYTHING else I would think is C. But I just figure by body will get used to the normalcy again, eventually. The pain thing sucks, and sometimes it is really bad, but I am thankful that I can leave the house and not have to worry about where the bathroom is!Kris


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

I finished the tapes in August 2001 and for the first time since I got IBS (approx. 15 years ago) I feel almost totally normal. I still have the fears of getting D but I am not having the D. I did go through a lot of changes over the months since I finished though. Part of the time was pain and I thought that was going to be how I was from then on, but it went away. I can't even say exactly how long it lasted, but no more! Also, it was great with the holidays. I was able to attend parties and eat and drink what I wanted without worrying much about having a problem. I hope this helps. I'm sure it is different for everyone, but I know for me, my symptoms changed as I went along. I think maybe I was noticing new things as the more noticeable symptoms faded away.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Ok, at least I am not alone. I thought it could be linked to food, but I have been eating sensibly. Maybe to some beers I had on Friday and on Monday? But I never get sick from beers and I had not more than four or five.Today I was in line to get some kind of car permit and I had to go home. I came home walking and in pain, but it was a good thing it took me some 7 minutes and I did not go crazy or obssessed about it, which was awesome.







Right now I have some minor pain, so let see how this ends.Thank you both


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Kris, other than this... how is it going for you?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kris and Zay, it is hard to pinpoint some of the changes we go through as we get better. Its like how we feel before we started,halfway through,at the end, and then three months later then a year, etc.. Right now some internal changes are being made as you concious mind and you subconcious mind work out "issues" mainly IBS, so gradual changes happen until it all levels off and works itself out. It is still relatively early for you and I bet, and I have had this conversation before that a month after your done, that the whole picture somehow becomes clearer, that your digestion is working itself out and when your done you may even find you have some control over an autonomic system,and your brain, which is why HT is different then other relaxation techniques at a deeper level of IBS.Its good to give feedback guys so we can help if you need it. I when from c and d to better then to c for a bit then to normal or whatever anyone can really call normal with IBS I guess.







BR, very glad to hear things are going well for you and you had a nice holiday.







Thanks also for sharing your feedback, with others who are going through some of the things we have gone through. In a word thanks for "caring."


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Guys? Don't under-estimate the strength of dem blasted mind armies!! Hang in there! It is, as Mike said, a curvy road and mine was chock full of pot holes.







But I made it! And you will too







!  BQ


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Thanks for the words guys. . .I definitely am not having doubts about the tapes, or even thoughts of stopping! In fact, I don't enjoy the days off! The tapes have become SO relaxing for me. . .for the first time in a long time, I am actually going to sleep within 15 minutes of when I go to bed! That is seriously amazing to me. . .I can't believe that I no longer lay awake in bed anymore for an hour or more trying to get to sleep! And I am definitely recognizing that my health is getting better. . .I'm not by any means ready to eat just anything, but I am starting to feel some amount of control over this stuff. When I have a setback, I can recognize that that is ALL it is, is a setback. It sucks, but the "spiraling" feeling is slowly drifting farther and farther. . .So there ya go Zay. . .that is how it is going with me. . .how about you? You're getting close to half-way through, right? Hope everything else is good!Kris


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

BQ, I never said I had doubts... just a question about this change I am observing.







Kris, I am ok. The pain is not good, but I can survive it better than having to be always near the bathroom. I have had two weeks off, so it has been great. Next Tuesday I will get back to work and am not going back to college, I am finished!







If someday I decide to go back for the master's it will have to be at least a year from now; I need time to recuperate, be home and cut the stress. I will surely miss being a college student, but I deserve to be doing simple things at home. Generally speaking I am very possitive about things; the only thing I want right now is to be permanent in my job. If that should happen I am sure I will get this IBS thing under control easier. The uncertainty of not knowing if I'll be moved to another school in August really kills me every year.







About the hypno, it is working really nice. The major improvement I have seen is not in IBS (but has to do with it); I've noticed I am not drowning in a glass of water over stupid things and that is just great. Also, I have been able to control my temper better (like things that annoy me, they still do, but not as much). I have this thing in the back of my mind that is constantly telling me things will get better, slowly but surely (crossing my fingers). Last year was really bad for the first six-seven months, then it got much, much better and I am one of the few people who can say the 2001 ended ok for me. So, let's hope a lot of good things come our way.







Take care...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Now don't be putting words in my mouth there Zay.







I don't think I mentioned 'doubts'. Kris did. LOL And he doesn't have any either







So all systems are go!







Seriously it is Great that you ask these kind of questions. It is very helpful not only to you, but others as well. High fives around!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Things are going well for you two and I can see already you'll both do well. Zay that pain control will get better as you progress. I also think Mike will be posting about pain soon.When you guys are done your gonna be surprized I think. Also these are pretty much permenant changes for the better in your IBS and you can feel confident in the future about this.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

BQ, I just love the way you put things







 Kris, I know what you mean about sleep! I still wait until I am sleepy to go to bed, but I can fall asleep when I'm less sleepy than I had to be before, if that makes sense. Plus after it's no longer really nice but more like morning, you really gotta try to sleep whether you're tired or not, and the tapes do seem to be helping me sleep. There were a few days near the start when I was still awake at the end of the tape, and that really sucked, because that meant it was a night when the insomnia was REALLY bad and I started to think about just staying up...Z and Kris, I'm so glad that thinks are going well for you







You're near me in age and started these a few weeks before I did, so I'm always interested in reading your progress. I don't know if the age thing makes any difference, but I admit I sometimes identify with sufferers nearer my age... I'm much more familiar with IBS and going to college than IBS and raising kids







Z, when I first started session 3, I think I may have slowed that wheel down too much. I felt kind of like you seem to be feeling, but things got more back to normal for me. Often the pain/discomfort is either acid or gas for me, so I either take my Pepcid 2x a day (as prescribed) rather than just at night (almost as effective and stretches my supply), or take some generic Gax-X stuff and that seems to help some.It's so hard to gauge how things are going at this time of year. I don't know about all of you, but I was eating very differently around the holidays...lots more candy and sweets around to tempt me, and family gatherings with lots of food and food I don't eat all the time.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

You are right, BQ. It was my fault.







Anyway, thanks for caring enough to help us whenever we need it. (Same to Eric and others.







)Luna, I totally understand the age thing, not because I want to discriminate against the other guys, but because we are all in the process of becoming adults. With or without kids it is difficult. I always hear everybody say that puberty is a beautiful, but hard time... man! they must have forgotten about the mid 20's. To me it has been harder than when I was a teenager; at least back then everything got resolved with laughter.







Be well and thank you so much!


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey, hey, HEY. . .BQ, don't go pointing fingers at me!! LOL







Zay, glad to hear things are going well. . .and how jealous am I that you are done with school!?!? Good choice in taking a break before grad school, I think. I didn't do that, for fear that I would never come back! But now I kinda wish I had. But only 1 1/2 years left for me, and then I am REALLY done!Luna, I know exactly what you mean about the sleep thing. . .for me too, it was like, if I am still awake by the end of the tape, then it will be a long night! But I can't even remember the last time that happened!And ditto to Zay's comment about how helpful you guys all are. . .and then there's BQ, who helps others by blaming ME for things! Seriously though, it's great to be able to come here with questions about this. . .Kris


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey Kris...........







LOL!!!!!!







Hey Oh Luna Dear???? Are you gently trying to insinuate that I'm ..... ummmm..... OLD?????







LOL!Thanks you guys for the laughs I sure needed them myself tonight....ahhhh maybe _now_ I can sleep.  BQ


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Nah, BQ, you're not old! Young at heart is all that really matters, right?







And of course, night owls are always cool







Even if we do get loopy







sometimes as we start to














Right now I'm experiencing some serious reflux (we need a GERD forum!) and it's really really bugging me that these little batches of stomach stuff keep coming into my mouth. I don't get it bad that often, and Prevacid seemed to make my D 10x worse, so I just take (prescription) Pepcid. Can hypno help my gastroesophogeal sphincter stay shut when it's supposed to??


----------

